# Stuff In Space



## FastTrax (Sep 7, 2020)

www.stuffin.space


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 7, 2020)

I am literally blown-away by this!

One of the neatest, if not _THE_ neatest websites I've ever seen!

Going to spend some time on it. 

Thanks for posting it, Fast!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 7, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> www.stuffin.space


That is a lot of stuff up there, way, way more than I  would have ever guessed.

Thanks


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That is a lot of stuff up there, way, way more than I  would have ever guessed.
> 
> Thanks


I lost a lipstick. Did you see it up there Pecos?


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 9, 2020)

How are satellites positioned when many are released from the carrier vehicle? I _think_ I heard 50 were carried up on a launch a couple weeks ago but if not the question remains. I wonder how many objects out there are still functional. Looks like a junkyard.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I lost a lipstick. Did you see it up there Pecos?


I looked for it, but couldn't pick it out from all the clutter.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> How are satellites positioned when many are released from the carrier vehicle? I _think_ I heard 50 were carried up on a launch a couple weeks ago but if not the question remains. I wonder how many objects out there are still functional. Looks like a junkyard.


It is a junkyard, and a shameful junkyard at that. Despicable.


----------

